# My ACTHA experience



## Tuff 337 (Jul 10, 2011)

In March of 2011 I received a email from APHA about an ACTHA contest. My husband and I had been curious about the ACTHA competitions and had wanted to audit one last year in November at the annual American Heart Association Beach Ride in Myrtle Beach SC but the day of the ACTHA event it rained all day really hard so it was cancelled. When this email from APHA arrived it sparked our interest so I entered one of our horses in the Americas Favorite Trail Horse try outs. Tuff and my husband Joe made an outstanding performance at their audition and were selected as finalist to go to Texas for the filming of the TV series to air in September on HRTV. In participating in this event we learned more about ACTHA and what they had going on for Trail Riders. We finally made it to our first ACTHA ride in June in Palmyra VA. Wow , what a neat event and what a great program for horses. The atmosphere was much more relaxed then the usual horse show type of event and everyone was very supportive of each other. The course is basically just simple trail riding with obstacles located approx. 1 mile apart with a total of 6 for approx. 6 miles of trail riding. You are not really competing with the other riders, its more like you and your horse are working together to overcome or achieve the obstacle. It really is very fun and it is great for your trail horse or even a show horse. Our horses loved it and so did we. I highly suggest checking out this association and trying it at least once. I think you would really enjoy it and what you will gain for your horsemanship is well worth it. They welcome any breed of horse, any style of riding and safety is a major factor for the rides. From beginner to experienced riders are welcome and they also have a youth program that offers some sponsor dollars to help costs for the youth to be able to ride. This is a really great group that is running the program and they are more than happy to accomodate your needs. They are doing a *National benefit *ride in September for the Mustang Heritage Foundation and there is probably a ride in your area that will be going on. This is a *Guinness World Record Setting ride* event and its for a good cause so check it out on their website just google ACTHA and it will come up. Happy trails to all and hope this insite will spark your interest to check it out. You can also find them on facebook & Tuff #337 on facebook for more info.
Tuff 337


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

A lady in our riding group is putting on one of the ACTHA rides in September and my hubby and I are going to participate but as a safety rider (hubby) and a obstacle judge (me). We are really looking forward to it. 

Glad to hear you had such a positive experience and good luck to your hubby and his horse!!!


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow that sounds like a biased review...


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Do you have to be an ACTHA member to participate in the benefit ride?


----------



## Tuff 337 (Jul 10, 2011)

mayfieldk- Why would you think that? Just because we had a good time? I dont get it, sorry. 

Rowzy- Yes , you do have to be a member to compete at the ACTHA rides and with membership dues you get a lot of discounts and some free stuff, plus at the rides you can win some really neat stuff and even if you didnt happen to place in your class or division they have drawings and giveaways for everyone that just participated. Plus along with your memebership I think you get a free subscription to Trail Rider magazine which is a really great magazine for finding rides and info about trails and traveling.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I'll be riding in the September Ride for the Mustangs and I can't wait! My ride in May/June was cancelled due to the equine epidemic.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I was down in Blanco at the filming of the Americas Favorite trail horse show.


----------



## Tuff 337 (Jul 10, 2011)

churumbeque- really? how cool. I may have seen you there!

gigem88- What state will you be riding in ?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I was with Cyndi Ragland and Petey. I flew in to support her, cook, and do photography. He is the horse that bows and rears and is a dun. See picture


----------



## Tuff 337 (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes churumbe I remember them, I met her and her husband....at least I think this is the same folks. We ran into them in the River Walk also...I believe. Here is a photo of our horse that is in the Americas Favorite Trail Horse


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Tuff 337 it will be in Beaumont, Texas.


----------



## Tuff 337 (Jul 10, 2011)

QOS- I know you will have a great time and if its one of the Rides for the Mustangs its for a great cause also. We are hosting A Ride for the Mustangs in September on the 10th in Ivanhoe, VA. We are very excited about the event and meeting more of the folks that participate in ACTHA. Here is a link for the location that we have selected for our ride ‪Tuffs New River Ride for the Mustangs CTC‬‏ - YouTube
Happy Trails!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes, I remember you. I had to leave a day before them


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! I have been interested in joining ACTHA for a long time but haven't had any first-handers to share with me! So again, Thanks!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

heartprints62 said:


> Thanks for sharing! I have been interested in joining ACTHA for a long time but haven't had any first-handers to share with me! So again, Thanks!


 http://www.applesnoats.com/myfirstctc.pdf
this is an article that I wrote about my 1st ride


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

It is the ride for the mustangs and we are really excited. I found a new trail out there and we bushwhacked to make another the other day and it was a blast. We have had a lot of fun riding where the ride is going to be. Can't wait to see all of y'all. Robin (the person who is coordinating it) will be thrilled to see y'all!


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

I was looking at the ACTHA website today when I remembered this thread. They seem like a really nice group of people really dedicated to trail riding. I am so interested in hearing more stories.


----------



## Tuff 337 (Jul 10, 2011)

This is really great that so many folks have been curious about ACTHA. We were the same way and didnt have any idea what it would be like. Like I said before its a lot different from the typical competition. Its much more about having fun and making new friends while improving on your horsemanship. This association is growing really fast and they now even offer a money back guarantee. If you join ACTHA and go on your first ride and dont enjoy it or have a good time they will refund your membership fee. I just found that out yesterday in talking to a lady from ACTHA. They must feel pretty confident that you will like it and I guess if you dont then they dont want you to be unhappy. I dont think any other association does this. They also seem to do a lot of giving back. They donate a lot of money to charities and encourage hosts of rides to use community organizations for help with food/meals and other things to help those groups with raising funds. We met the founders Carrie and Tom Scrima and they are the nicest and friendliest folks you'd ever meet. So its definately worth trying especially with the money back guarantee. Good luck to all of you that are riding in upcoming rides and I know you will have a great time!


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

gigem88 said:


> Tuff 337 it will be in Beaumont, Texas.


 gigem88 I will try to make it down there with some of my horsey friends. We need to begin practicing with the obstacles! I am in DFW area. Need to check on the dates.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

Tuff337, I joined their FAB and I just want more and more info on this group!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

darn that looks like fun! I have a friend that does the rides and I keep hinting that I wouldn't turn down an invite to ride in her trailer to one. Landlocked, myself.


----------

